# BOB LEE vs. BLACKTAIL RECURVE BOWS



## MOHUNTER1111 (Apr 20, 2014)

Which are better bows, Blacktail or Bob Lee?
I am looking at a *Bob Lee ultimate or a Blacktail Snakebit (or Elite T2)*......... Which is better?
I really would like to stay in the $1500 are, of which the Blacktail bows are not.

*Also, If anyone has one of these bows for sale, PLEASE let me know*


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Both are excellent bows 

What quantifies best for you is the question 

Bob Lee makes a very nice semi custom recurve that is built very well and performs nicely 

Blacktail Norm Johnson is considered in many circles as one of the finest recurve bows made 

Again they perform very well


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I think JP summed it up nicely.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

You should shoot both and decide for yourself. I Like my blacktails.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Both are great shooting bows and I know people who shoot both. The Blacktail is fancier and more expensive and longer lead time than the Bob Lee. Another custom that is cheaper than a Blactail but is a real performer is a Wes Wallace Mentor.


----------



## johnnail (Mar 11, 2014)

Define "Better"


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

I've owned every Bob Lee model produced and currently shoot an Ultimate as my primary hunting bow. I have no experience with Blacktail.

I love my Bob Lees. Dependable, Bomb-Proof, Performance, and they come from a great group of guys with a great heritage in our sport. I had the opportunity to visit their factory in March. The entire process is hand-made, and they will do any design feature you ask for. I can't recomend the Bob Lee's highly enough.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

it's not that easy to shoot both and decide. its not like you can head down to your local archery shop and try em both out. I have shot the Ultimate-infact I tried JJ's bow at the Bob Lee facility in Jacksonville. Of course it's an outstanding bow and the way the limbs go on the riser is pretty slick.

for the Blacktail-never have shot one. But I think they are extremely good. I have spoken to competitive bowyers and they have good things to say of them.


----------



## Ironcat4 (May 9, 2014)

Maybe an older thread but for future searches maybe of some assistance.

I own both a Bob Lee Exotic recurve $1100.00 bow and a Blacktail Elite VL- $1500.00 bow
50# @ 28" 58" length

Both are great bows and both very well made and feel great. Bob Lee guys are from Jacksonville texas and a joy to visit since they are close to me.

The Blacktail elite vl, is just as much fun to look at as it is to shoot.
52# @ 28" 62" length

I shoot 3 fingers under the nock and shoot a Gold Tip 3555 48 grain arrow 27.5" long. Both bows shoot very well and are a blast to shoot.
If I had it to do all over again, I'd do the same thing, buy both!

Ok, not really but at the end of the day they both shoot great, both look great, both exspensive.
When I grab a bow to hunt I take several things nto consideration, ground blind, stalk, stand hunt or sitting on a fence line covered up looking like a leaf blowing in the wind. Any instance that is tight cover, the bob lee goes with me. If I have some room to roam on the side of a mountain, the Blacktail goes.

I love them both but always have a special feeling of carrying the Blacktail Elite VL with me.

Ironcat4


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have shot the Bob Lee and owned Blacktail. I found the grip different on each. Before you spend that much money, try and shoot both. Either one is going to be a while before it arrives.


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

I think blacktail bows are the best looking bows out there. that said, I always wanted one. I purchased one last year off the classifieds and thought I would have the bow for life. well it was the prettiest bow I ever owned but I absolutely did not like the way it shot or felt so I sold it. my point is, the "best" bow is the bow YOU shoot best. there are many great bowyers out there making great bows but only you can determine what is best for you. I have shot both bows along with every other bow out there. my opinion is if you are looking for a great shooting bow with great looks and availability, shoot a bob lee. if you are looking for a shootable work of art, go for the blacktail. I also don't think the bob lees are worth the money as new, I've seen a lot for sale lately. pick one up for half the price used and see if you like it. the best looking and shooting bows that I shoot or bob morrisons. my best flat out shooters are ILF bows of many combinations. the journey of searching for the perfect bow is half the fun, I've been "searching" for 30 years!!


----------

